# Glmark2, differences between distro (Linux) and full operating system (FreeBSD)



## judd (Aug 22, 2020)

Hi, I installed the glmark2 package on both Arch Linux and FreeBSD.

I was struck by the huge difference in favor of Linux in the test.

I really have no idea why this happens, although the proprietary drivers for Nvidia on Linux are the latest available, which on FreeBSD 12.1 p8 are lagging behind at 440,100

Linux with Xfce4 
FreBSD with Kde5 

I don't think this is important either, but I'll leave it at that:
Desktop-PC:
i5-9400
16 GB ram
Nvidia GTX 1650


```
=======================================================
    glmark2 2020.04
=======================================================
    OpenGL Information
    GL_VENDOR:     NVIDIA Corporation
    GL_RENDERER:   GeForce GTX 1650/PCIe/SSE2
    GL_VERSION:    4.5.0 NVIDIA 440.100
=======================================================
[build] use-vbo=false: FPS: 2388 FrameTime: 0.419 ms
[build] use-vbo=true: FPS: 2904 FrameTime: 0.344 ms
[texture] texture-filter=nearest: FPS: 2706 FrameTime: 0.370 ms
[texture] texture-filter=linear: FPS: 2879 FrameTime: 0.347 ms
[texture] texture-filter=mipmap: FPS: 2765 FrameTime: 0.362 ms
[shading] shading=gouraud: FPS: 2948 FrameTime: 0.339 ms
[shading] shading=blinn-phong-inf: FPS: 2641 FrameTime: 0.379 ms
[shading] shading=phong: FPS: 2526 FrameTime: 0.396 ms
[shading] shading=cel: FPS: 2810 FrameTime: 0.356 ms
[bump] bump-render=high-poly: FPS: 2311 FrameTime: 0.433 ms
[bump] bump-render=normals: FPS: 2866 FrameTime: 0.349 ms
[bump] bump-render=height: FPS: 2849 FrameTime: 0.351 ms
[effect2d] kernel=0,1,0;1,-4,1;0,1,0;: FPS: 2664 FrameTime: 0.375 ms
[effect2d] kernel=1,1,1,1,1;1,1,1,1,1;1,1,1,1,1;: FPS: 2570 FrameTime: 0.389 ms
[pulsar] light=false:quads=5:texture=false: FPS: 3001 FrameTime: 0.333 ms
[desktop] blur-radius=5:effect=blur:passes=1:separable=true:windows=4: FPS: 1947 FrameTime: 0.514 ms
[desktop] effect=shadow:windows=4: FPS: 2665 FrameTime: 0.375 ms
[buffer] columns=200:interleave=false:update-dispersion=0.9:update-fraction=0.5:update-method=map: FPS: 1535 FrameTime: 0.651 ms
[buffer] columns=200:interleave=false:update-dispersion=0.9:update-fraction=0.5:update-method=subdata: FPS: 1752 FrameTime: 0.571 ms
[buffer] columns=200:interleave=true:update-dispersion=0.9:update-fraction=0.5:update-method=map: FPS: 1688 FrameTime: 0.592 ms
[ideas] speed=duration: FPS: 2830 FrameTime: 0.353 ms
[jellyfish] <default>: FPS: 2558 FrameTime: 0.391 ms
[terrain] <default>: FPS: 823 FrameTime: 1.215 ms
[shadow] <default>: FPS: 2704 FrameTime: 0.370 ms
[refract] <default>: FPS: 1575 FrameTime: 0.635 ms
[conditionals] fragment-steps=0:vertex-steps=0: FPS: 2720 FrameTime: 0.368 ms
[conditionals] fragment-steps=5:vertex-steps=0: FPS: 2784 FrameTime: 0.359 ms
[conditionals] fragment-steps=0:vertex-steps=5: FPS: 2782 FrameTime: 0.359 ms
[function] fragment-complexity=low:fragment-steps=5: FPS: 2821 FrameTime: 0.354 ms
[function] fragment-complexity=medium:fragment-steps=5: FPS: 2814 FrameTime: 0.355 ms
[loop] fragment-loop=false:fragment-steps=5:vertex-steps=5: FPS: 2765 FrameTime: 0.362 ms
[loop] fragment-steps=5:fragment-uniform=false:vertex-steps=5: FPS: 2781 FrameTime: 0.360 ms
[loop] fragment-steps=5:fragment-uniform=true:vertex-steps=5: FPS: 2840 FrameTime: 0.352 ms
=======================================================
                                  glmark2 Score: 2521
=======================================================
```








Translated with www.DeepL.com/Translator (free version)


----------



## shkhln (Aug 22, 2020)

Please, use a proper benchmark like games/linux-unigine-valley. At 15000 FPS you are definitely _not_ measuring the GPU performance.


----------



## Mjölnir (Aug 22, 2020)

shkhln said:


> Please, use a proper benchmark like games/linux-unigine-valley. [...]


Oh, what a nice little utility! Less than 1/2 GB to download!


----------



## shkhln (Aug 22, 2020)

mjollnir said:


> Oh, what a nice little utility! Less than 1/2 GB to download!



I'm sure you can find something on https://www.pouet.net/prodlist.php, if you don't like the download size. But these are not dedicated benchmarks, so no score to compare.


----------



## judd (Aug 22, 2020)

mjollnir said:


> Oh, what a nice little utility! Less than 1/2 GB to download!


 
It's certainly big, but I have plenty of disk space and I'm a bit bored  so I'm already downloading it in Linux.

For Freebsd there is a patch, I think, but I want to see how it works in a distro, for now ...


----------



## Mjölnir (Aug 22, 2020)

shkhln said:


> I'm sure you can find something on https://www.pouet.net/prodlist.php [...]


Uh uh uh, I don't use such sites  It looks like the target audience is 8-16 years young...  all those blinking mini-gifs, horrible.  No thx!


----------



## shkhln (Aug 23, 2020)

mjollnir said:


> horrible







_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-XxbdR3Nik_


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 23, 2020)

If someone will pay me for my time, I will find you benchmarks showing a huge  advantage for FreeBSD over Linux in them. 
And it will be as pointless as this is but at least I will have made some money.


----------

